# HELP ME...... Vegetarian Recipes...



## steves (Jan 24, 2007)

*<span style="color: #3333FF">Hi all,
As I belong to a vegetarian family, I would like you all to help my GSD regarding her meal. 

She is 1 yr old breed and weigh around 20+ Kilograms.
Is she thin or is it the right weight for her.

Please let me know what should I treat her in vegetarian (no egg) for her?

Is it good to give milk everyday?

It would be nice of you all if i could get few vegetarian recipes to treat her.

Please help me because this is really important.

Thank You
Steve</span>*


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Unless your dog some extreme medical condition that requires her to eat vegetarian, you should not feed her like that. Dogs were designed to eat meat and it's not healthy for them to eat vegetarian. There are a lot of vegetarians that feed their dogs meat. They understand that their preferred way of eating isn't the way to feed their dogs and there are even a lot of them that feed raw. Eating vegetarian can be a very healthy way of eating for people, but it isn't for dogs.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great post Elaine and I absolutely agree.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hi Steve,

While dogs can handle small amounts of vegetables/fruits in their diet, they are carnivores. They have teeth designed for tearing and eating meat/bone. Digestive tracts designed to eat meat/bone. Please reconsider the desire to feed your dog against her nature. She may do OK, but she will never thrive.


----------



## nellybelle (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree with the above posts. Dogs were never meant to be vegans or vegetarians. At 1 yr. your dog is still developing and needs lots of meat in her diet if you are feeding raw. Otherwise get hold of the best brand kibble you can find and feed her this.
Wolves don't raid vegetable gardens, but they will kill chickens and rabbits and larger prey to consume. The stomach contents are all the vegies they need.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

hi Steve, I'm a vegetarian, and I agree with all the others. I've heard of fully-developed adult dogs living a vegetarian --lacto-ova -- life, but I really don't know how healthy that is for the long term. Your pup isn't even fully developed yet. Even once she reaches her full size (about 18-24 mos), I certainly don't see how you can pull this off without giving eggs, which are a rich source of protein and other nutrients.

Dogs can be lactose intolerant, especially in the massive doses of dairy products that you would need to feed to provide the protein and enzymes that your dog isn't getting from any other animal sources. 

I feed my dogs a home-made diet. I feed them a large variety of vegetables. But I do feed them meat. I just can't see a way around it. 

Here's what it boils down to for me. We vegetarians are usually vegetarians because we have some strong principles or ethics that require us to abstain from meat. But those same strong ethics should require us to give our dogs the best nutrition possible. If we are unwilling to do so, then we really need to re-think our decision to have a pet that is omnivorous and needs a heavily protein-based diet. 

I have chosen to purchase mostly organic and grass-fed meat and organic poultry, from local farms as well as certain species of wild fish. I buy it at my health food store. It's not perfect. But many of my reasons for abstaining from meat myself are mitigated -- including horrific treatment of the animal by industrial farming; no hormones, antibiotics, etc; a smaller carbon and pollutant footprint on the environment, etc. 

Ultimately, I can't treat my dogs improperly because I have ethics that dictate that I, myself, don't eat meat. That's contradictory in so many ways to me. 

BTW, GSDs fed a single food for a long period of time *tend to* develop allergies to that food. So even if feeding soy-based proteins like tofu every day were practical (I don't think it is), you may just end up with a dog that is allergic to soy. 

Sorry there isn't better news. Being a vegetarian is rarely convenient, is it?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Okay, here goes. I am a strict vegan myself, and do not even have anything in my house that has animal products or is tested on animals, EXCEPT the dog food. It's a moral dilema that I face daily, and I do not think that people were meant to have dogs as pets, but since we do, I do think they need meat to be healthy, unlike us. 

I've found a little bit of a happy medium in Dr. Pitcairn's Book. He does offer several vegetarian recipes, But IMO I feel dogs really should have meat as well. Either way, I think you will enjoy the book.

http://www.drpitcairn.com/books/pitcairn_book.html

I agree with 3K9Mom and, when possible, I try to get free range meats when on sale. Remember organic just means the animals are fed organic foods but could still be kept in tiny cages and what not...so go with free range when you can. Also, try going to some local butchers. A lot of times they end up throwing out the "extra" parts that are good for dogs like gizzards, hearts, bones, etc... 

I do give my dogs milk occasionally and they have no issues with it, although many times I feel dairy cows are treated more poorly then the cows used for meat.

Thanks for posting - I always get so excited to meet new veggies, and keep in touch, I'd like to know how things go!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Dogs were born to chase animals, kill animals, tear apart animals, eat animals, live by animals and die by animals. Everything in their bodies requires meat. It's cool that your family is vegetarian, but if you were able to consult this decision with your dog, she'd probably look at you as if a foot sprouted out of your head and request that you continue feeding animal-based foods to her and never speak of veggies again.









HOWEVER!

If you're just looking for *treats* and not looking to replace a kibble diet (which should already have meat in it), my dog loves bananas, blueberries, strawberries, fresh and canned green beans, fish, peanut butter, carrots, celery, bok choy, doggie fruit smoothies and doggie ice cream (all homemade), garlic, potatoes, canned pumpkin, the list goes on! If it's not poisonous or deadly for a dog, I'll give it to him and if he likes it, he'll get it as a goodie. Renji does get a raw diet though, mostly a prey-model diet but he seems to do very well with some veggies or fruits in his meal. I wouldn't give milk as it can cause stomach issues (but I have given it in small amounts when making smoothies or ice cream for him without issue), nor would I give soy (tends to be an allergen for dogs). If your bitch is 12 months old and about 50 lbs, that sounds a little small, but she could just be on the low end of the standard. Do you have a photo of her?

This is what I made as a cooling treat for my pooch: I mashed up a banana and some strawberries, added some chunky natural peanut butter, a splash of milk (I didn't have vanilla ice cream on hand), a bit of honey, then I froze it in a bowl. Once frozen, I gave it to Renji and he polished it off QUICK! Next time, I'm loading the Kong with this but mixing it with baby carrots to make it more difficult to extract. Also, giving whole frozen bananas and carrots and celery is fun. I'm pretty sure most of this goes in the dog and out the dog without much "in between," but he enjoys it and I like giving him goodies like that. Sure better than a silly Milkbone!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

3K9Mom - Could I send your post to my friend that owns the natural pet supply store?

She and I were just talking last weekend about vegetarians and vegans that own dogs/cats.

Your post says beautifully what I was trying to say.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I might make that "cooling treat" for my pups - thanks!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I am also a vegetarian. I think it is the healthiest choice for me. I also do no dairy or soft cheeses.

The dogs are all fed a raw diet for one meal and hig quality kibble (oriejn) for the other meal. This is what I feel is best for them. An all vegetarian diet seems to go against their natural make up. I would never endannger the health of my dogs that way.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup - I'm another vegan here- My dogs eat meat - as nature intended them to- It's not my first choice for them , but it's thier health that comes first .....they get (High quality) dry kibbles- soaked 15 minutes in chicken broth and a taste of canned for each meal......................twice daily.
and lots of treats (beacause they are the best in the whole world) 
On occasion , they will have a rawhyde but no pigs ears; tails, hooves etc.....I don't trust them...... I have seen and heard too many cases of Salmonilla


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good luck. I am not a vegetarian and I feed my dogs meat. I suppose it depends on your reason for being a vegetarian, and what all you will or will not eat, no eggs, huh? If the reason for not eating meat is simply health, eat vegetables, etc., and feed your dog meat. If your reason for not eating meat is the treatment of animals raised for that industry, there are some things you may concider:

1. By organic free range meat for your dog. 
2. Feed your dog a recipe with fish rather than meat source.

Not sure if fish is included in what you allow. 

I guess it may be easier to pick a pet that is a herbivor. But its a little late for that now. 

If you think your pup is skinny at 50 pounds, she probably is, and I really think you need to start feeding her meat or fish right away. She is still growing, and should not be very underweight now.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Steve,

your post is scary. There is no way on God's earth a dog should be fed a vegetarian diet. The replies that follow your original post clearly explain why.

Also, do a bit more research. There is no such thing as to much meat; a diet heavily loaded in veggies can cause problems.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This post was started a year ago.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The point you ae trying to make. So many other posts were started a long time ago, but if still alive our feedback might help.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If anything, because so many people are interested in vegetarian diets and vegetarian diets are now available for pets, it'd be good to keep this post visible so people thinking about feeding a veg diet can read the information here and perhaps make a wiser choice.


----------



## steves (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,
Thanks for sharing all of your comments and advice and I really hope there should be a better solution for those who are strictly vegetarians...

Please do stick this topic.

Steve


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Steve, where are your thoughts on this, then? What has your research turned up? Will you try to do a vegetarian diet for your dogs, or a species-appropriate(meat-based) diet for your dog?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: stevesI really hope there should be a better solution for those who are strictly vegetarians...


Unfortunately there really isn't. 

Mammals come in 3 types: herbivore, omnivore and carnivore.

Humans, being omnivores, can choose vegetarian diets because they have digestive tracts that are designed to handle both types of food and can adjust.

Dogs are carnivores. Their digestive systems cannot properly process plant matter. They can handle a small amount in their diet (though it's not necessary) but everything from their teeth to their stomachs to their intestines is designed to eat meat. Their digestive systems are not adaptable like that of an omnivore, so they must eat a meat based diet to be healthy.

Feeding a dog a vegetarian diet is like trying to feed a horse a meat based diet. It is inappropriate and unhealthy for the species.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Steve, we are really hoping to hear back from you on how you have chosen to feed your dog. We are hoping for good news, for the dog's sake.









Dogs fed mainly veggies and grains to any significant degree usually become wildly itchy, gassy,







colick-y, bloated, hyperactive, begin lick-lick-licking holes in themselves, have trouble concentrating, and the diarrhea is DRAMATIC. They often desperately begin to eat stool-- their stool, other dog's stool, in a helpless attempt to get the meat nutrients they require.

Vegetables are so easy in the wild to find.. but dogs refuse this easy, quick source of energy because they CANNOT break down those cell walls and absorb the vitamins in the veggies. And if the veggies are cooked or pureed? The vegies are truly deficient in what the dog needs. The more grains and veggies in a dry dogfood, the *huger* the poops-- because the dog cannot use what is in the veggies and grains to any significant degree.

From their teeth (wow.. no flat molars!) to their intestinal tract (hey.. really short like a tiger's, not longer like a raccoon, pig, or bear's) we can see carnivore and not ominivore, and definitely not herbivore.

Hold to your vegetarian ideals. But feed a species-appropriate diet to your dog, to be fair. That means meat-based.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

It's hard because I feel like I'm a hypocrite because I am a vegetarian but feed my dogs meat-based foods. I do that because I feel like it better suits their nutritional requirements. You'll laugh but I give my dogs rawhide bones, but will not give them pigs' ears because they look so gross to me!


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

I choose to no longer buy any natural balance brand products b/c I saw that they make a "vegetarian" recipe kibble. I feel its a shameful marketing ploy at the expense of dogs health especially for a company that is marketed on the healthyness of their dog foods and treats. it is advertised on their website as "COMPLETE AND BALANCED FOR ALL ADULT DOGS" which, as it contains no meat, it is clearly not.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Hang in there and please reply. You might learn something and even decide to have a cheeseburger. 

Several years ago, my daughter decided to become a vegatarian. Skinny anyway, her weight dropped, her skin became almost purple/stone white, and her wonderful ability at sports disappeared, just little energy.

I never forget the cookout, when she asked a cheeseburger.

Off topic, perhaps a bit, but lord don't put a dog throught he vegatarian diet stuff.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: IlovealldogsIt's hard because I feel like I'm a hypocrite because I am a vegetarian but feed my dogs meat-based foods. I do that because I feel like it better suits their nutritional requirements. You'll laugh but I give my dogs rawhide bones, but will not give them pigs' ears because they look so gross to me!


I think that vegetarians or vegans that feed their carnivore pets meat are so far from hypocritical it's not even funny.







The ones I have known chose to not eat meat because they felt they didn't need it and were a bit grossed out by the thought of it. For the same reason they would feed meat to their cats/dogs, because they need it.

Oh and the pigs ears? I can't feed 'em either and I'm a meat eater, but I like my meat to not look like an animal part







and Dante's too.

_Edited to add_ I just figured it out. For Dante it's not if it looks like an animal part, I feed turkey necks all the time. It's if it comes off the face of an animal


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

ILoveAllDogs, good for you!!







You are not a hypocrite, you are being _kind_ and good and fair to your dogs who DO need to eat meat. You are being a GREAT dog owner-- and a fair, kind and understanding vegetarian-- to let them eat a species-appropriate, meat-based diet!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks all! I consider my dogs to be my children and want to do what's best for them. They are carnivores and I accept that. 

I don't know if you were talking to me Timber1, but I can PROMISE that I will never eat a cheeseburger again in my life! I am very healthy and take absolutely no prescription medications at all. Maybe your daughter looked unhealthy, but I can assure you that I do not. I personally am much healthier now than when I ate meat. I don't feel the need to bash people who choose to eat meat and I don't think they should bash vegetarians either for the choice they make. I don't force my eating lifestyle on anyone else, nor my dogs.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: IlovealldogsI don't force my eating lifestyle on anyone else, nor my dogs.












I'm curious, and you don't have to answer if you don't want to, just tell me to mind my own business







and I will!!

Have you always been vegetarian? I mean all your adult life? One of my neices (who is actually vegan now) quit eating red meat at about 10 and chicken/fish at about 13. As a single dad my brother had a bit of a time trying to figure out what to have for her and keep her healthy while she was growing.
Like you she is very healthy (Ran her first 10k on the 4th of July) and very happy - and what I love about her (and my other neice who is also vegan) is that they leave us meat eaters to be meat eaters. We find a way







to have family gatherings and feed everyone because we're all flexible in what we will do. (Loved this vegan pizza once, in fact they had to fight us all off or they wouldn't have gotten any







)


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: IlovealldogsI don't force my eating lifestyle on anyone else, nor my dogs.
> ...



I started being a vegetarian as a teenager, ate meat again for a few years, and then decided to go back to being a vegetarian for good. I would say out of 33 years, I've been a vegetarian for at least half of that time. I figure if I wouldn't eat a dog or cat, why should I eat a cow or chicken? (lol) I saw too many times pigs being transported to the slaughter house and it made me cry every time I saw it. I would think about those pigs having feelings and how much pain they may go through. I never infringe upon those that choose to eat them though. I only have control over my own actions. I always get asked the craziest questions though- if you don't eat meat, then what DO you eat? (I guess people forget about all the other food groups- lol.) Luckily, there are a ton of soy-based products. There are soy foods that are like pepperoni, sausage, hot dogs, bologna, chicken, steak, hamburgers, turkey, etc. For almost any meat product, there is a soy alternative for. I don't feel deprived and I don't go hungry.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

There are many dishes we enjoy that I make meatless and we don't miss them. Nothing like eggplant marinated in balsamic vinegar and olive oil and broiled for pasta.... mmm!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Don't feel bad, Ilovealldogs.
I'm vegetarian too and feed my dogs meat. But I justify it with being a different species- dogs do need meat protein, humans not.

I also prepare meat for the rest of my family, since no one shares my belief- that's fine with me too. It wasn't as much the cruelty in the industry that changed my mind (I never really ate a lot of meat before), but the fact that I didn't want to carry the energy of those dying animals in me.


----------



## Melodie A (Aug 13, 2008)

My husband and children are vegetarian and we agree that a meat based diet is best for our dog. Hubby's family is vegetarian and they are extremely opposed to eating meat (which makes a carnivore daughter-in-law fit in great) they had a beagle shepherd mix who was fed a vegetarian diet for her whole life. I have to admit that she was a very healthy dog and lived to be 18! I just don't think that a vegetarian diet is the best thing to do for the dog, so my husband lets me buy what I think is best for Riot.

I also have to say that if your daughter was unhealthy/lacked energy on a vegetarian diet it is probably because there was no research done about how to eat vegetarian appropriately. My kids are healthy as horses and if they had any more energy I am not sure what I would do. I can hardly keep up with them as it is!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1Hang in there and please reply. You might learn something and even decide to have a cheeseburger.
> 
> Several years ago, my daughter decided to become a vegatarian. Skinny anyway, her weight dropped, her skin became almost purple/stone white, and her wonderful ability at sports disappeared, just little energy.
> 
> ...


Just because that happened to your daughter doesn't mean thats how all vegetarians are/end up. I decided to become one when I was 10 or 11 years old and now at 17 I'm still happily a vegetarian and couldn't imagine ever going back. I'm also very healthy and have enough energy to wear out a 15 month old German Shepherd puppy so I'm obviousally not lacking energy. I might be a little on the pale side but so's my grandma who's married to a hunter and would never think of going veg.









You can keep your cheeseburger, my Boca burger is better.









Though yes, I do give my dog meat. Infact, he's on a grain free kibble and the only thing in it besides meat and vitamins are some sweet potatoes. Plus he eats raw a few times a month. The only other way I'd have it is raw every day.







I feel no guilt about how I feed my dog because nothings more important to me than his health.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

There are some fairly high quality, persription vet. foods that are veg. These are intended only for dogs that have fairly serious med. issues. NOT for normal, healthy dogs. I personally would try a grain free diet composed of meat alone, than to move to a veg. diet for my dog. If you can not bring yourself to accept what your dog (or cat) is, then perhaps they're not the appropriate pet choice for you. That sounded kind of mean, and I didn't want it too. Dogs and cats really do much better on meat, and it is as wrong to impose on them our beliefs as it would be to force another person into our point of view.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

BJDimock - I hope you realize I'd never feed my dog anything but a meat diet - I was just asking some curiosity questions to the vegetarians about their own diet.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Barb E. Was replying to orgional poster, who seemed to have ethical issues with their dogs diet! No harm intended!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

No harm no foul BJDimock - Just wanted to make sure


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I've been a vegetarian all my life, but I wouldn't think to impose that on our dogs.


----------

